# Rod Questions



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

My father and I got two penn spinfisherers 10500 for surf fishing off the beach. We are mainly targeting sharks/reds since we got the two bigger reals to hold the bigger fish, we now need the rod. I don't really know what is good rod to hold these bigger fish. They do need to be cast able because we do not have a kayak (yet). So probably one with a good weight rating would be nice. If you could please leave some suggestions on some nice rods please let me know. Thanks and Merry Christmas!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Wow that's a huge reel..! Obviously you will need a long 2 piece rod with allot of backbone and a fast tip for the long throw's.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say something in the 11'+ class. On my fierce I run a 12'


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

My suggestion is that you go see John (owner), at Tight Lines Bait and Tackle (corner of Pace Blvd. & Cervantes) in Pensacola. He will give you some solid advice and he has a guy who specializes in surf fishing. They will give you good, solid advice and won't try to sell you something that is outrageously priced or more than you need.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

With that big of a reel, I would go with the 12' Ocean Master heavy rated for 6-12oz. We have two with Daiwa BG90's on them and the 10500's are even bigger. Love the rods for casted shark rigs and bull reds.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

We went with the bigger reals because we were out classed with our battles I cant remember if they were 6500s or 7500s but their was a few times where the drag would get stripped out and we couldn't stop them in mind thinking we didn't have much line. We just need to get over one sandbar by 30 feet and the 6ft+ sharks are right their. So with the larger rod and heavier weight with more line capacity should put us in the range easily with wading out to waist high. All the dinks (2-5ft) are within the sandbar but those get boring after you catch so many


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

The larger sharks are not that far away like you stated. I was surf casting before I got a yak and caught a lot of 2-5 1/2 footers. I use 50 lb braid and a 150g spider weight . But, I never waded out in the water. If you can find a yak for a good price get one and run out the 10500 about 150-200 yards. Very first time I did this with my surf rod I landed a sandbar just shy of 7'. It was about a 30-40 min fight with the 8000 fierce. Lots of fun. You could even yak out the 1p5 further bc I think at 50lb braid it hold 750 yards.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of you guys may have seen the Daiwa Ulua rod that LowPro was fishing with. The Ulua is a series of 13 footers Daiwa made for Hawaiian Slide Fishing. They're big and stiff and IMHO uniquely suited for Gulf Coast land based shark fishing. LowPro got it because Pompano67 nor I could throw the beast. Took at least 6 oz. and bait to load the rod. LowPro is young, big and strong and was chunkin' 70-80 yards off the beach. I'm sure there are other Uluas out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> Some of you guys may have seen the Daiwa Ulua rod that LowPro was fishing with. The Ulua is a series of 13 footers Daiwa made for Hawaiian Slide Fishing. They're big and stiff and IMHO uniquely suited for Gulf Coast land based shark fishing. LowPro got it because Pompano67 nor I could throw the beast. Took at least 6 oz. and bait to load the rod. LowPro is young, big and strong and was chunkin' 70-80 yards off the beach. I'm sure there are other Uluas out there. Hope this helps.


Blazer, I agree with Joe. LP was also using a large sized conventional reel. I think you are about to get into a huge can of worms here using a spinner on a long powerful rod with a lot of weight. Say 5oz's or more. You might think you know how to cast but trying to get 70 yards with that set up is gonna take some skill.
Even if you switch out the spinners for conventional reels you will have an up hill battle for a while. All that being said what you are wanting is do able. My advice would be to look at the distance casting forums on pier and surf and stripers online, a lot of knowledge there about getting baits out from the beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use a spinning reel on a 12' and use 5 oz spider weights. It's not that hard to cast. Takes some getting use to but it's not troublesome or impossible


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

With the other ones I had a little problem with the line cutting through my fingers but that was fixed with some tape. I wont have a problem casting since I am alittle bit bigger of a guy. Was looking just to find a rod that was heavy enough to cast out the bait without snaping in half. Looking into getting a kayak now. Seem it will take all the anger away of getting past the bar and further


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blazerz65 said:


> With the other ones I had a little problem with the line cutting through my fingers but that was fixed with some tape. I wont have a problem casting since I am alittle bit bigger of a guy. Was looking just to find a rod that was heavy enough to cast out the bait without snaping in half. Looking into getting a kayak now. Seem it will take all the anger away of getting past the bar and further


Whenever I cast braided i wear gloves. Nothing heavy duty just a basic glove. It helps a lot and doesn't affect range etc. 

If you'd like I know some guys going fishing tomorrow if you wanna go. I might go out there and we can run your bait a little further for you. 150-200 yards is about where i would run out a spinning reel. But a 105 can go a little firther if you want. My 6/0 i run about 40p-500 yards and my 9/0 i just got ill run around that dependjng on my line setup. and you have a large enough reel where you'll have plenty of capacity to not worry about not having enough. Unless a big boy comes around


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Blazerz65 said:


> With the other ones I had a little problem with the line cutting through my fingers but that was fixed with some tape. I wont have a problem casting since I am alittle bit bigger of a guy. Was looking just to find a rod that was heavy enough to cast out the bait without snaping in half. Looking into getting a kayak now. Seem it will take all the anger away of getting past the bar and further


Probably should run a mono or flouro leader...it will keep the braid from making a bloody mess out of your fingers, and it provides better abrasion resistance against the bottom.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a good pair of fishing gloves. For general fishing I use AFTCO Bluefever 3/4 finger gloves so my finger tips are free.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Whenever I cast braided i wear gloves. Nothing heavy duty just a basic glove. It helps a lot and doesn't affect range etc.
> 
> If you'd like I know some guys going fishing tomorrow if you wanna go. I might go out there and we can run your bait a little further for you. 150-200 yards is about where i would run out a spinning reel. But a 105 can go a little firther if you want. My 6/0 i run about 40p-500 yards and my 9/0 i just got ill run around that dependjng on my line setup. and you have a large enough reel where you'll have plenty of capacity to not worry about not having enough. Unless a big boy comes around


Thanks for the offer! Sorry but i just saw it now


----------

